# Coop expansion



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It was bound to happen sooner or later. I'm in the coop building mode since I'll be increasing my flock next spring. I still plan on donating my 4 hens to the local feed store at the end of next summer. Three will be 5 years old and the other one will be 4 years old.
I've decided to get 8-10 chicks of various breeds. 
I've already discussed it with the wife, she's all for it. She did say that it would be more poop to pick up....no kidding! LOL.

I'm looking to get 2 of each; Barred Rocks, Rhode Island Reds, Speckled Sussex, Light Brahma's and two other yet to be determined. I'm leaning towards Black Stars or Black Australorps.

I havnt decided whether to expand the main coop which will require more time to add on, but requiring less materials. Or, to build a new coop which will require more materials and less time to build.
The main coop is 4'W x 8'L with a nest box attached to one end. I'd have to remove the nest box and saw an opening in order to increase the length another 6 or 7 feet. Then attach the nest box to the new addition. The alternative is to build a new separate coop.
I really dont want to do that, I want to keep all the birds together in one coop, it just makes things easier.

My second coop can only house 2 standard size birds. I thought about moving it to the main pen and adding on to it. But the darn thing is too heavy and too difficult to move. So it's staying put in the smaller pen.
I'll be combining the big pen with the small pen to make one giant pen, plenty of space for the new birds once they become adults.

You'd think I'd be over this chicken math stuff by now....guess not grrrr.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No one is ever over chicken math. I'm out, well almost out but the chicken math issue is a struggle. 

So, when will the pics appear of the new addition or additions?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> No one is ever over chicken math. I'm out, well almost out but the chicken math issue is a struggle.
> So, when will the pics appear of the new addition or additions?


I'm going to work on it over the winter while it's cool. I have a couple other nitnoid projects that need to be done around here first.
Starting next week I'm dismantling my raised garden beds. It was too much work and it's cheaper to buy produce at the store or flea market.
However, I have a couple giant plant containers to put Juliette tomato plants in...lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Dawg, did you see my post about the wicking planters?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Dawg, did you see my post about the wicking planters?


 I mustve missed it or dont remember. Can you provide a link so I can take a look see? Thanks.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a couple of pics at the end of the coop that I intend to extend outward about 7 to 8 feet. The chicken wire will be removed in the 2nd pic, that's the easy part. Removing the nest box will be the worst part, why? Because I installed it  It'll be a pain in the neck for sure.
After it's finished, it'll be a long coop...about 16 feet in length.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's going to make huge coop for the birds! Nice area!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck with your project.May I suggest a Wyandotte for your next flock.They are very personable and very good layers of large eggs and they come in a variety of colors.I always keep a couple of those and the LB,another docile,good layer.And they're bigger breeds,the way we like them.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

[quote uid=8408 name="nannypattyrn" post=145132]Dawg, did you see my post about the wicking planters?[/QUOTE]
I mustve missed it or dont remember. Can you provide a link so I can take a look see? Thanks.
Dawg, just put wicking planters in the You Tube app.
These are what I saw in a seminar here.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Cattle tubs, pic pipe, French drain pipe on the bottom and heavy weed material. FD pipe on the bottom, covered with the plant /weed barrier. PVC pipe on one side. Potting soil on top of material to the top. He watered and fertized through the PVC pipe 1-2 week in the hot weather. Keeps the plants from drowning or the water from running out and the plants drying out. There's several ways and sizes that can be set up like that.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've never seen a rig like that Patty. I might give it a go and try it out. Thanks again.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You're welcome! I'm going to try it in the spring. I know the instructors plants were gorgeous!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

CQ, I'll consider a Wyandotte. I've never owned one. They are pretty birds, eye candy for sure.
I've owned LB's before, funny birds and I enjoyed them alot.
I'm with you on the bigger breeds too.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My Wyandottes are pretty but not very friendly. I have one now that needs to "go to the feed store" because she's not laying and hasn't in a while.


----------

